# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Άβαφα καρδερινάκια

## vasilis.a

περισσοτερο απορια εκφραζω και οχι προβληματισμο.τα 2 μου καρδερινακια εκτροφης μου γεννηθηκαν στις 4/7/14.ειναι σημερα 4μιση μηνων και δεν εχουν βαψει μασκα.ειδικα το ενα ειναι εντελως γκρι ακομη.μεχρι πριν 2 εβδομαδες ειχαν μια σχετικη πτερορροια και πτεροφυια στα φτερα πτησης.το ενα εχει αρχισει και βγαζει λιγο πορτοκαλι μετα απο αυτο.το αλλο σχεδον τιποτα.να πω οτι ζουνε εσωτερικα σε δωματιο με πολυ φως αλλα οχι απευθειας ηλιο.ζουν σε κλουβι περιπου 80εκ. ( ενωσα 2 κλουβια μαζι πατεντα).ολο τον σεπτεμβρη ομως τα ειχα εξω με σκοπο να τα βλεπει ο ηλιος.η τροφη τους ειναι manitoba cardueliti με επιπλεον περιλλα,νιζερ,βρωμη , πολεντα , σιμιγδαλι, mealwarms μια φορα την εβδομαδα,αυγο,σουσαμι σουπιοκοκκαλο,και οτιδηποτε χορταρικο-λαχανικο.το μονο που δεν τρωνε ειναι ματζουρανα-κατηφε.να πω οτι και οι βιολογικοι τους γονεις (τα μεγαλωσε καναρα με φλωρο)οπως και περισυ ετσι και φετος εχουν μια χαλια αχνη πορτοκαλι μασκα(κατα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο γινεται εντονα κοκκινη και μετα την πτερορροια παλι πορτοκαλι).οι γονεις τους ειναι ολο το χρονο σε εξωτερικη κλουβα και στις επιπλεον τροφες ειναι πολυ μιζερα,δεν δεχονται παρα μονο ελαχιστα εκτος των σπορων.

----------


## johnakos32

Μια φορά την εβδομάδα αυγό ή αυγοτροφη δεν κάνει τίποτα!!!!! 
Στην πτεροροια θέλει κάθε μέρα και από λίγο!

----------


## vasilis.a

τους βαζω αυγο σε ολα τα πουλια καθε 2 μερες ασταματητα ακομη και τωρα.δεν φταιει αυτο.

----------


## ninos

Τα πουλάκια φαίνονται ταλαιπωρημένα και το φτέρωμα τους δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.  Η "Κόκκινη" μάσκα δηλώνει,  σωστό φιλτράρισμα του αίματος από τοξίνες. Την δουλειά αυτή την αναλαμβάνει το συκώτι. Αν το συκώτι υπολειτουργεί, τα πρώτα συμπτώματα παρουσιάζονται στην μάσκα του πουλιού. 

Λιπαρές τροφές, όπως το αυγό, επιβαρύνουν ακόμα περισσότερο ένα οργανισμό με ηπατική δυσλειτουργία.  Αντίθετα,  το αγκάθι μαρίας, η τσουκνίδα και αγκινάρα είναι αυτά που θα σε βοηθήσουν. Η γνώμη μου είναι πριν "τουμπανιάσεις' τα πουλακια με αυγά είναι : 

α) να ελέγξεις, όσο μπορείς, την καλή λειτουργία του συκωτιού. Μια φωτογραφία ίσως να βοηθούσε.
β) έχεις δώσει φάρμακα στα πουλιά ; Εαν ναι, για πόσο καιρό
β) να ξεκινήσει άμεσα  μια διατροφή πλούσια σε τροφές με αποτοξινωτικές ιδιότητες.



Τέλος, κάτι που μπορείς να διαβάσεις

*Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ;*

----------


## vasilis.a

οταν ηταν ενος μηνος περιπου το ενα απο τα 2 χρειαστηκε να παρει fungustatin.ξεπερασε το προβλημα και απο τοτε δεν εχουν ξαναπαρει φαρμακο.τσεκαρω αρκετα συχνα τις κοιλιες τους και ειναι οκ.με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα βγαλω και φωτο.το πτερωμα τους  δειχνει στις φωτο ταλαιπωρημενο αρκετα ενω δεν ειναι.ακομη το ενα το μικροτερο,δεν εχει ολοκληρωσει την πτεροφυια(στα φτερα πτησης)που μετα την πτερορροια εχασε καποια μετα απο σεισμο.ακομη εχει ενα η δυο καλαμια.τρωνε τα παντα απο χορταρικα και σπορους.που τους βαζω πολυ συχνα.η ποσοτητα παρεχομενου αυγου ειναι το ενα τεταρτο του αυγου καθε 2 μερες και για 3-4 ωρες.υπαρχει καποια π[αρομοια κατασταση σε φετινο πουλακι καποιου που να μην εχει βαφτει ακομη?

----------


## jk21

καθομαι απο χτες και σκεπτομαι τι μπορει να εχει επηρεασει .Το μυαλο μου πηγε σε οτι λεει ο Στελιος ,αλλα πιστευω οτι αν ηταν θεμα συκωτιου ,θα ειχαμε μασκα αλλα κιτρινοπορτοκαλι 

Ισως να συνεισφερει και καποιο θεμα εκει (συκωτι ) και για αυτο καλα ειναι να δουμε κοιλιες 

Ισως εκεινο που εχασε φτερα στο σεισμο ,να διαταραχθηκε ο βιορυθμος του και η πτεροροια και δημιουργια νεων φτερων ,να εχουν καθυστερησει και την πορεια βαψιματος στη μασκα

αλλα πιστευω οτι ισως ειναι και κατι κληρονομικο σε σχεση με την ωριμανση τους

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ δεν βλέπω πουλιά κακός χρωματισμενα αλλά πουλιά τα οποία αδύνατουν να περάσουν την πτεροροια φυσιολογικα. 
Σίγουρα τ φάρμακο τα πήγε πίσω αλλά η διατροφή και ο οργανισμός των πουλιών παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο! 
Εκεί που βασίζεται ο Στέλιος για μένα δεν ισχύει δεν έχουμε άχρωμη κίτρινη η πορτοκαλί μάσκα αλλά καθόλου μάσκα και καθόλου σταυρό. Το κεφάλι είναι αυτό που αλλαζει τελευταίο για αυτό εδώ το σώμα έχει τελειώσει σχεδόν και σου φαίνεται η διαφορά. 
Το πρόβλημα συνεπώς είναι ότι τα πουλιά αργούν να τελειώσουν πτεροροια, να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε.

----------


## HarrisC

Αρα τα πουλακια θελουν αμινοξεα.Δωσε 10 μερες pterophen λοιπον , με καθημερινη αλλαγη της ποτιστρας βεβαια

----------


## vasilis.a

να πω οτι εχουν πιει pterophen μεχρι και πριν 15 μερες περιπου.το θεμα με αυτο το πουλι ειναι το εξης και δεν ξερω αν δικαιολογει την κατασταση του.απο τοτε που γεννηθηκε ηταν καχεκτικο αν και βγηκε πρωτο με λιγες ωρες διαφορα.μεχρι και την 8η-10η μερα της ζωης του εδειχνε μεγαλυτερο.οταν τους εβαζα δαχτυλιδια(την ιδια μερα)σε αυτο δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να το βαλω γιαυτο και επηρεαστηκε το πισω δαχτυλο του.μπηκε μετα απο πολυ ωρα πολλες προσπαθειες και απιστευτη ταλαιπωρια του πουλιου,σε αντιθεση με το αλλο.πιστευω αυτο το πουλι στη φυση δεν ειχε ελπιδες να ζησει.εμεινε στασιμο και το αλλο πουλι αρχισε να μεγαλωνει πολυ νωριτερα να τρωει με μεγαλη ευκολια.επαθε μετα και την μυκητιαση και ηρθε και εδεσε.ειναι παντα αρκετα πιο πισω απο το μικρο του αδερφακι σε ολα.ακομη και στο κελαιδισμα.η διατροφη τους ειναι αρκετα σωστη πιστευω(χαρη σε ολα τα εξτρα λαχανικα και χορταρικα που τρωει με μεγαλη ορεξη.οπως ξαναεγραψα,τρωει σε ξεχωριστη ταιστρα πολεντα,σιμιγδαλι,σουσαμι αυγο κ.α. ο αδερφος του εχει ηδη ξεκινησει να βαφεται αρκετα καλα στο κεφαλι αλλα και αυτο εχει αργησει.ειναι στο επιπεδο του τελος σεπτεμβρη ας πουμε.λογο της ασθενειας οταν ηταν μωρα,αναγκαζομουν να τα πιανω συχνα στα χερια μου και να τα παρακολουθω.μετα και απο το σημερινο τσεκαρισμα διαπιστωσα-σιγουρευτηκα οτι εχουν το σκαρι των γονεων τους.ειναι αδυνατα.και τα οστα της λεκανης τους τα νιωθω εντονα οταν τα πιανω.το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τους γονεις τους,σε αντιθεση με ολα τα αλλα πουλια που εχω.δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβαινετε οπως το λεω.σας δειχνω φωτο απο την κοιλια.δεν με προβληματιζει η κατασταση του απλα ειμαι περιεργος.θεωρω πως θα βαφτει εστω και αργοτερα.κατι επηρεασε την πτερορροια του και το πηγε πισω.θα δουμε.

----------


## jk21

εντερα καθαρα ,αρκετα αδυνατο 

δεξια ελεγχεις αν υπαρχει εστω μικρη διογκωση σε σχεση με την υπολοιπη επιφανεια 

το δαχτυλο στο ενα ποδι (οχι το πισω ) δειχνει να ειναι λιγο στραβο αλλα ισως ειναι απο καποια κινηση τοτε με το δαχτυλιδι ,αλλιω ισως ειναι ενδειξη αρθριτιδας 

δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι περα απο διατροφη με πηγες φυσικες της λουτεινης 
ενισχυμενο μιγμα με κανναβουρι ,για τις πρωτεινες του με αμινοξεα οπως την λυσινη και την τυροσινη 

και αυγοτροφη για να προχωρησει η πτερορια συντομα

----------


## vasilis.a

το καρδερινακι ειναι αυτο.(εβαλες και φωτο στην ομιλια του Γιαννη)http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%B9%CE%B1
διογκωση δεν υπαρχει απλα πεταγεται το κοκκαλο της λεκανης.οπως και τους γονεις ετσι και τα μικρα προσπαθω να τα παχυνω με εξτρα λιπαρους σπορους αλλα τιποτα.γιαυτο λεω ειναι ετσι το σκαρι τους.αυτο με το δαχτυλο που λες εγω του το προκαλεσα απο την τα λαιπωρια του δαχτυλιδιου.τοτε ειχε πρηστει απο το τραβηγμα αλλα μετα ξεπρηστηκε και εμεινε ετσι.

----------


## jk21

Ναι Βασιλη το θυμαμαι και ειχα δει προσφατα το θεμα λογω του σεμιναριου .Για αυτο σε ρωτησα για διογκωση δεξια .Αν υπηρχε να ξαναδινες φαρμακο 

θα ελεγα να περιμενεις να δεις πως θα εξελιχθει με διατροφικη ενισχυση ,αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο σημαδι 

αν θες ,παρε και 

http://www.ortis.com/it/prodotti/flo...assico-bustine     απο φαρμακειο ,γιατι εχει μεσα τον γαλακτοβακιλλο acidophillus και εχω διαβασει οτι βοηθα στο megabacteria 

γενικα πιστευω θα βοηθησει στην απορροφηση των θρεπτικων ουσιων 

δοσολογια την εχω βγαλει πανω κατω 1 γρ στο λιτρο νερου για 4 με 5 μερες .Υπεραρκει

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Εγω βλεπω μια τελεια κοιλια!!
Το ιδιο προβλημα το εχω κι εγω εφετος με ενα πουλι που δεν λεει να "ντυθει"...
Εμενα συν τοις αλλοις ειναι και καραφλο εδω κι εναν μηνα!Ειχα πουλια επομενης γεννας απο καποια αλλα τα οποια ντυθηκαν νωριτερα. Τα ιδια προβληματα εφετος εχουν πολλοι στην Ελλαδα. Θεωρω οτι για ολα τα κακα αυτα υπευθυνος ειναι ο κακος μας ο καιρος! Εκανε 10 μερες ενα σχετικο κρυο μεσα στον Οκτωβρη και τα πουλια προχωρησαν εντυπωσιακα την πτεροροια τους. Τωρα εχουν πυρωσει κιολας καποια. Εχω θηλυκα που αν βρουν φτερο το πιανουν στο ραμφος και τιναζουν τα φτερα τους!! Ενδειξη αναπαραγωγης.....Να πω οτι τα δικα μου τα βλεπει ο ηλιος κι αρα δεν εχει παιξει τον ρολο του στην περιπτωση σου.Να πω επισης οτι ολα μου τα μικρα ειναι μαζι σε κοινο χωρο!Τρεφονται το ιδιο, πετανε το ιδιο. Κι ομως....Οσο οι χειμωνες μας θα ειναι σκια των παλιακων χειμωνων, τοσο θα βλεπουμε τετοια τρελα!Βασιλη, απλα υπομονη!Το πουλι εχει την ιδανικη κοιλια παντως!!

*2 περιπτωσεις εκτροφεων απο την Ισπανια ειδα εφετος που μηνα Οκτωβριο οι καρδερινες τους εστρωσαν φωλιες!!Το καλο ειναι οτι απο την Πεμπτη βραδυ αλλαζει το σκηνικο του καιρου κι επιτελους μπαινουμε σε φθινοπωρινες θερμοκρασιες!

----------


## vasilis.a

αυτο που λες για την καραφλα το εχω με ενα φλωρο .ο καημενος δεν εχει φτερα να ..σκεπαστει και κρυωνει και θελει ερωτες..και γω δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι οργανικο προβλημα απλα κατι εγινε και αργησε να ντυθει.σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

επανερχομαι με νεες φωτο.
αυτο το πουλακι το νομιζα αρσενικο καθοτι κελαιδουσε.μετα απο προσφατη παρατηρηση..μαλλον ειναι κοριτσακι τελικα.



εδω η κυρια που εχει προβληματα απο τη μερα που γεννηθηκε ειναι το πιο..αβαφο στις προηγουμενες φωτο του θεματος.



το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι προσφατα  μετην πολυτιμη (παλι)βοηθεια του Δημητρη jk21 ανεπτυξε για 2η φορα μυκητες προφανως.ελαβε(αυριο τελειωνει)θεραπεια με  fungustatin.το αποτελεσμα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο.
εδω πριν την θεραπεια

και εδω στο τελος της θεραπειας

.αν και εχει παχυνει αρκετα μεσα σε 10-15 μερες,κατα τα αλλα τα παει παρα πολυ καλα.απο αυριο θα του δωσω για 5 μερες προβιοτικα.

----------


## jk21

Συγκεκριμενα megabacteria  .Το μπαλακι δεξια ειναι ευδιακριτο 


Ειμαι αισιοδοξος ,γιατι παρα την απουσια αμφοτερικινης (φαρμακο πρωτης εκλογης ) ,η φλουκοναζολη (fungustatin ) δειχνει σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις να κανει δουλεια τωρα τελευταια  ...

Υπηρξανε αλλες δυο περιπτωσεις τελευταιες ,μολις προσφατα πριν λιγες εβδομαδες  με θετικα αποτελεσματα εντος και εκτος φορουμ 

Βασιλη καθε μηνα να δινεις τουλαχιστον 4  μερες προβιοτικα   .Κατα τις 25 του μηνα ,κανε αλλη μια αγωγη 10ημερη με fungustatin

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη βαζω και τις φωτο στο θεμα του megabacteria ως αρχειο ,αφου εχουν δημοσιοποιηθει και εδω

----------

